# how to get closure



## seany (Feb 8, 2009)

hi all,new here so looking for advice.been lurkin for a few weeks so thot it was about time i posted.ive been seperated 2 months now and its brutal.really struggling with this.ive been married 10 yrs and have 2 daughters who ive not seen much of lately.shes adamant its over and i need to accept it but its tough eh we just got into a habit of constantly arguin etc then not speaking for days and it took its toll on her. over shes sayin but its tough sinking in.ive been going to councelling for about a month now and thats tough too.just at a bit of a loss as to what to do.give up? or try and move on and find closure somehow. no infidelity or anyone else involved at all.just the marrige breaking down.

tnx for reading


----------



## scooter (Feb 7, 2009)

warm thoughts are with you seany, sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## Mappy (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe you need to sit down with her and try to talk in effort to seek closure. Tell her you hear her but need closure. I am also in the process of divorcing my husband and one of the big reasons amongst many ofcourse is not talking to me for days. I believe that is the most wicked thing a man can ever do to a woman. If you were the culprit (one who doesn't wana talk for days) then chances are she feels you failed to talk to her when you had the chance and now it is too late. If that's the case then I must say there is nothing you can do but just move on with your life. I still love my husband but I cnnot go back to him for the abuse. Silent treatment is a form of abuse-emotional abuse. I consulted a lot of people and they also feel it is very childish yet abusive to do that.

I just thought you would wana hear it from a woman's point of view.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

I am in process of getting divorce the most painful thing ever I am sorry for your situation have you guys thought about trying to maybe spending a weekend together would your wife be up to that just a thought


----------

